# joeseph campbell bottle



## bubbas dad (Jul 9, 2006)

i picked up this bottle because i just took a liking to it. i don't know much about it and hope someone can enlighten me on it. the only embossing is "joseph campbell company" written in a circle with "camden n.j. usa" in the center of that and "07" inside a large circle on the bottom.
    i have seen this refered to as a ketchup bottle but i question this because of the top. to me this type of top is for a soda bottle and doesn't make since for something like ketchup that you would be opening and closing repeatedly. if someone has any info on this bottle or a picture of one with the top i would be greatful. thnaks, john


----------



## capsoda (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey John, That it is a ketchup bottle is a misconception. it is actually a concentrated soup bottle. Joseph Campbell is the founder of Campbell Soup and foods.

 I had one with a label and sold it for $200. There are two versions. The one like your {$20} and a Joseph Campbell and Bro. {$45}

 There are condement bottles that are simular to these but predate the crown style top. 

 Buy the way, tomato ketchup was invented by the Japanese as a sweet fish sauce.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks for the reply cap. the way my luck with post have been lately i was begining to think i was invisible. do you know if they used a cap like a soda bottle or something else? i just like the shape of it. it kinda fits in with my soda bottles.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 10, 2006)

It had a foil cap with a cork. Then they went to cans. I don't know why they didn't go to crowns.


----------



## madman (Jul 10, 2006)

hey bd your not invisable!!!!! you have one of the coolest soda collections ive ever seen, its always in the back of my mind!! hey keep on posting, believe me were all watching!!! happy hunting mike


----------



## Boosa62 (Jan 13, 2013)

Today was my 1st trip down to Jones Beach/Gilgo Beach on Long Island NY since the superstorm Sandy hit back in October.  Found this exact bottle while walking around today.  Couldn't make out all the writing on mine until I got home from the sand & seaweed junk inside of it.  

 Glad I could at least find out some info on it..  I thought it was some kind of little flower vase when I 1st saw it sticking out of the sand..


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Hey John, That it is a ketchup bottle is a misconception. it is actually a concentrated soup bottle. Joseph Campbell is the founder of Campbell Soup and foods.
> 
> ...


 

 Happy New Year Warren,

 I gotta argue with you on this one. The bottles were ketchup, and the soup went in the cans. Campbell was a giant ketchup maker in the day. Soup, too, just not in bottles.

Have a look Here.

 I would love to see a photo of your labelled example, if you still have one. I'm gonna claim foul up in the labeling department, if you do... [8D]

 ~~~~~~~~

 Debi, welcome,

 Please do put up a photo of your Jones Beach example.


----------

